# Explain your play style



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

This is not about lists, or why you chose your army. At least, it's not the main point. In a way, it's not even about strategy and the way we pull off a win.

Basically, -how- do you play? If you had to define your style, and not the tactics you use but HOW you use them, what would you say? Are you in-your-face and aggressive? Do you use minimal force for each objective and pull out a neat win at the very end? Are you a surgeon that neatly dissects your enemy until he is no threat at all? Do you honestly have no clue and just react to the situation as best as you can?

If I had to use a single term to explain my own style, it would be *chain reaction*. My manner of play almost always hinges on starting slow to get the pieces into play, and then tip the first domino piece to derail and destroy the enemy with ever-increasing intensity after that point. 

In fact, it has cost me at least one game when I fail to spot that tipping point: waiting too long thinking I can be in a better position next turn, or jumping the gun and attacking a too-tempting target with a sizable chunk of my force instead of sticking to my priority. Of course, sometimes you tip that first domino and it wobbles but doesn't fall: your melta barrage on that enemy vehicle only stuns it, the enemy's normally-lame 5+ save turns out to be amazingly reliable when he rolls a fistful of 6s...you know the drill.

Anyway, have fun. Tell us the way you go about your game, and why it's fun/effective.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Charge in, and slaughter everything in sight for the glory of the Imperium of Man? Thats how I would describe my play style.


----------



## HellishRolls (Sep 28, 2010)

I often tend to smoke recreational drugs when I play, so more often than not my tactics look completely and utterly untactic-like. On the rare occasion when I remember the plan, I don't seem to do so bad. I never forget to hold the objective and will always keep a squad protected to swoop in and take it before the end, whereas most of my friends tend to throw everything in (Grey Knights) or hold everything back until it's often too late (IG)


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

probably defensive as i prefer to rain death on my enemies before going in for the kill


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

I play angry marine style


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

i would have to say:

Nids= get everything in position they do one massed strike taking most things out

SP= sit back and let them come to my wall of death (lots of bolters etc.)


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I often have to revert to pure improv


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

*Push*

I like to push keep moving your in shooting range ok your taking shots close enough to assault i charge in never retreat.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

*Blitzkrieg:* Drive around in Rhinos and Razorbacks, tank shocking and shooting from top hatches (I once went against this rule, disembarked to assault an Eldar tank that wasn't contesting but would have been if the game went on for another turn, and subsequently lost because the game ended with me about 3.4" from my objective).

I usually die if I deploy my Marines on foot.

Midnight


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

I normally hold off for a turn or two picking them off when they get cocky or needling them into makeing a silly mistake then consentrate all or most of my foce on one flank then kinds steam roll out.

Dosent allways work lol.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Wall of Lead. I like to put as much metal in the face of my opponent as possible. After all, unless you're using plasma, you can't lose models in your shooting phase


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

hmm,
my style is counter reactive to my opponants or pre-emptive depending on the game style


----------



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

Fighting Withdrawl: With my GKs I retreat, keeping the enemy in my 24" of Doom untill I thing I can wipe them in combat. Seems to work as people seem to expect you to either advance of stay still.

Alpha Strike: Deep strike Everything (Again with GK). Competitive? Probably not. Fun? Hells Bells yes.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

I like to rain death from afar because my warriors are squeamish about blood 

Except my WoC and Lizardmen in fantasy


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Without talking about tactics or strategy? Hmmm.... I pick an army list, deploy onto the table, then take turns rolling dice.

If I have a super good dice role, I do the spanish conquistador dance, like the one "The Jesus" did in "The Big Lebowski."


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Orks: WAAAAGH!! (Thats Ork for: Run, Run, Run, Smash Dem In Da Face Wiv Me Choppa!)

IG ABG: Gunline, with the TechPreists running up and down fixing any damage, covering behind the LRBT's if necessary. And hopefully my Atlas' stay where they are all game. Then advance in a staggered formation gunning everything down.

I like to get up close and personal, even with Tank lines.

SGMAlice


----------



## Sir Whittaker (Jun 25, 2009)

DE - Make a terrible mess wherever I point them.

NL- Get made a terrible mess wherever I point them.


----------



## SlamHammer (Mar 28, 2011)

The traditional strategy I start with as a base is: 

*Deployment:* _Prepare for Flank Attack_. (Setup your models in a way that you expect your opponent to setup against them and still give you the mobility of a Flank Attack)

*Initial Phase:* _Harass and Setup_. (Use Stormravens/Rhinos to kite enemies, inviting the enemy to engage them while moving Purifiers/Paladins into position)

*End Game:* _Counter-Strike and Capture_. (Execute your plan and make a solid unified strike against the enemy. Take the objective you planned on early in the game)

Now this is just a basic strategy that changes based on what the opponent is playing. I play mostly based around these tactics, which is also one of the reasons Grey Knights fit so well with me.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

With all my armies I have one noble strategy, a strategy that never ceases to cause amusement; a strategy that I learned from my first army! through rigorous study I learned the key to winning a battle in a true Orky fashion.

basicly I through stuff at them and see what happens.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Wouldn't you like to know...


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Space Marines: Sit back and shoot the crap out of everything, while the Chapter Master runs up and kills stuff. Meanwhile, my ironclad runs in and pops tanks and assaults squads that cant scratch him.
Tyranids: GENESTEALERS!!! M0AR GENESTEALERS


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Chaos Space Marines: Slowly advance until my outflank units arrive, then charge.

Fantasy Daemons: Get in my opponents face and eat them.


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

Always deploy in a refused flank. Getting isolated hurts & I've never been able to work having a separate fire base from my main thrust.

My Chaos hunker in cover & wait for the opponent to overextend their assaulty bits so I can pounce on them all at once while my long range fire tries to slow down one or two squads / silence long-range guns.

My Dark Eldar flit around at range trying to isolate components of my opponents army to either crush under lance / poison fire in one round, or if facing mech begin glancing as many vehicles as I can before moving in for the important kills.

I guess I'd say a I play more of a finesse game - identify the largest threat to my game plan & kill it until it is dead before moving onto the next largest threat. Anytime I stray from this tried & true method I lose bad.


----------



## otogimaru (Dec 12, 2010)

build everything around space wolf elite close combat choices and special characters, who promptly get slaughtered by guardsmen artillery. but in all seriousness i really enjoy playing a close combat game with the occasional long lange support it hasn't won me very many games but by god is it ever fun to do when it works


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

My play style? Speedy Evasion and Attack. Simple enough, really


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Blood Angels: Attack, Attack, Attack! 
Space Wolves: Attack, Attack, Attack!


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

SGMAlice said:


> Orks: WAAAAGH!! (Thats Ork for: Run, Run, Run, Smash Dem In Da Face Wiv Me Choppa!)


Dang, you stole my answer. ^_^

Mine's a little different though, in that instead of the Gork method (stabby but sneaky), I prefer the Mork method (sneaky but stabby). 

That's Ork for: Drive, Drive, Drive, Smash Dem in Da Face, and let the boyz who lost their vehicles catch up to finish dem off!


With my Daemons, I tend to play more carefully, dropping in bolt throwing units, and guarding them with tough/killy ones, all close enough to be effective, but not so close that I risk mishapping.


My Nids...are still pretty new. Still getting the hang of the bugs. 


My marines are currently using the 'collect dust and get sold on ebay' strategy. Highly effective, in its own way.


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

Guess it really depends on the army im using

I like to use a balanced aproach with my eldar and plague marines
sweep in and attack with my marines
stay back and fire with my imperial guard


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

40K Eldar- I use a very patient calculated deployment style so i can effectively isolate and destroy each individual unit before moving onto the next and if things dont go my way re embark onto my vehicles and try to attack from a different angle, this lasts up until my first movement phase when I forget all about "the plan" and ram everything i can see with my wave serpents and send fire dragons in a death or glory style combat (in the 2nd/3rd turn usually)

Fantasy Empire - Pure Meatgrinder, march forwards letting archer detachments take on enemy shotting, magic, fanatics ect before fleeing, rallying and charging with parent unit and support charging with archers.

Meanwhile mortars and handgunners shoot the combat stuff that inevitably gets past my massive gaps between units. Warrior priests causing my stuff to hate everyone and desperately keeping the units unbreakbale while wizard concentrates on making my halberdiers stonger!! - this i have more luck with


----------



## lasgun joker (Aug 30, 2011)

Basilisk the heck out of everything.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Stick the right unit in the right place, and you'll win the game.

Even if most of your force died along the way.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I have allways had difficulty judging assaults, both mine and my opponents. It just doesn't really work for me. Except for one time when i used such an overkill CSM assault list it actually worked. Now i operate on the excessive firepower principle and it seems to work for me. Hunker down and cripple the oponent and then start to head for objectives.


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

Assualt
Firepower

'nuff said


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Very reactionary. I force my opponet to deploy first if I win the roll for deployment then react to whatever they try to do while gunning down some of the biggest threats to my army.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

I just win. Juggernaut around and kill them dead. Then mock them.


----------



## 123birds (May 17, 2009)

DE-Divide the board into thirds, deploy about equally in all three with a bit more in the middle. I then basically slowly destroy my opponents largest threats, then stop his movement by whipping venoms in his way. Gotta say though my favorite tactic is the venom block (Aight 9 empty venoms lined up in your face. Do you really feel like wasting the time to kill them or just go around?)


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

I just like to shuffle units around that I chose based on physical apperance and react allot and see what happens at the end, if I win yay, if I lose oh well, its only toys


----------



## lemage (Jul 21, 2011)

well my old marine army, my most played army before i stopped before 5th ed was generally a turtle army.

but i have an armoured ig force that i play now with 5th edition, which i basically use it to break throught weak points while hitting every thing else with heavy support.

i hope i can use my old tactics when i get the Space marine codex.


----------



## Xela (Dec 22, 2010)

Circle and rain death upon them


----------



## Helixfire (Apr 11, 2011)

DE - Corner up everything of mine, hopefully behind LOS terrain. Then first turn rush for a corner of their board and go up the giant line of units 90% of which im getting cover from his own units.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

After a more thorough evaluation of my play record I would have to say my play style is best refereed to as systematic, Quantifiable, anal retentive. After each game I mentally play back every turn and every units performance and how close the units behavior matched the expected probability. I will then ask my opponent about the game, and edit my lists and tactics to better the armies general performance.

The fact that my method is becoming less and less effective speaks volumes about my codex's edition lag as I see no way to improve this system without switching armies or developing the ability to perform more sophisticated real time tactical decisions taking into account mental overlays of measuring increments using table features and unit sizes to calculate distances within .5 of a inch.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I split my list into mini self-sufficient "kill-teams" with their specific roles for the game. Then cry when it doesn't go according to plan. Or just for the lols, alpha strike the crap out of my enemy and laugh as they realise they have no transports/vehicles/heavy support at the end of turn 1. I love land speeder storms and meltabombs :laugh:


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Luke, just buy some loaded dice, problem solved.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

With my Sisters I do *Focused Fire* tactic. Namely dumping as many shots into a unit or vehicle as it takes to kill it. 

Other than that the other thing I do I like to call *"Not In The Face"*. It's where I try and keep from getting tabled (which despite usually bringing more KPs to any game I play tends to happen a lot). It's actually become common in my local club that any tourney we hold were I don't get tabled counts as a moral victory for me.


----------

